# Strava E-bike category - no segment times displayed?



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

I've been riding the heck out of my E-mtb at my local trails.

I'm a creature of habit and ride the same trails all the time. I like to use Strava to check my improvement.

Over the holidays I rode a ton and ended up taking a bunch of KOMs.

I thought I had all my stuff set to private. As it turns out my times were posted and within a day I had a bunch of guys flipping out and leaving comments on my rides.

I figured out to make EVERYTHING private to keep these guys from getting their panties in a wad so all's well.

The other day I realized that there is an E-bike category on Strava and thought I would check it out so my local riding buddies could see my rides but still have my segments private.

As it turns out, it appears the E-bike category doesn't even track the segments - they're totally missing. Just the mileage. Anyone else experiencing this? Or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Just like you can't mountain bike a running segment, you can't e-bike a mountain bike segment. They are different activities. 

-Walt


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Walt said:


> Just like you can't mountain bike a running segment, you can't e-bike a mountain bike segment. They are different activities.
> 
> -Walt


Cool. So does that mean I can make new segments? Cheers!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

camus said:


> Cool. So does that mean I can make new segments? Cheers!


Yes. As Walt says, they're different activities. You can define the segments along the route you are using if you choose to do so.


----------

